# Burke county



## SPLIT PINE (Jun 26, 2017)

1700 acres club located in Burke county looking for two members. Total of 18 members dues $775.


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Jun 26, 2017)

*Hunt club*

All pm answered.


----------



## Kevin the CB (Aug 2, 2017)

*Any openings left?*

Any place to put a camper (water/electric), # of members


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Aug 3, 2017)

We are full for this year.


----------

